# Marathon nursing! When do I stop it?



## BuffaloGal (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm new to this community and have found so much useful advice here already. I'm hoping this great group can help with an issue (?) I'm currently concerned about. My DS is 6-weeks old, and we're exclusively BFing on demand. The challenge isn't the frequency (every hour and 45 minutes, and every 2-3 hours at night) but the duration: he'll usually nurse 30 minutes on each side, and an hour or more at night. (We co-sleep and do side-lying nursing-- if I doze off he'll keep at for two hours! I usually don't offer the other side at night unless he fusses.) Yes, after 15 min or so he's just pacifying, but whenever I have another let down he'll perk up and suck more vigorously. You can do the math -- with a few diaper changes in between I'm being held hostage in the nursery all day. (Currently typing one-handed with the laptop balanced on the boppy as he hits about the 30-minute mark on side 1...)

A few other details:

Yes, this could be worse this week for a 6-week growth spurt, but this has been going on for a week and a half, and I thought the increased feeding was just for a day or so?

He usually keeps the milk down. Yes, there's spit-up, but only occasionally is it a lot...

He was slow to gain in the first few weeks, and the LC at my peds said I had a low supply. (And pushed a can of formula on us in the first week! Argh. We grudgingly gave a few ounces by bottle every other day or so when he still seemed hungry. We stopped that about 2 weeks ago, about when I started letting him go as long as he wanted.) He has been gaining well for the last 2-3 weeks, do you think he could be trying to get up to a weight his little body thinks it should be at, sort of making up for those first 2-3 weeks?

I know I'm supposed to follow his cues, and that BF babies are supposed to self-regulate, but all the sources seem to indicate that this is a long time. Have any of you experienced anything like this? Should I do anything or just tough out the wear and tear? The same LC as above also said to cut him off after he stopped sucking hard because "there's no more milk, and he's not getting anything". Is this good advice?

Thanks for all the collective wisdom!


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

My first nursed literally all the time and the second one I have right now loves to nurse all afternoon he is 16 weeks.

If you introduce a pacifier maybe give that to baby after a feeding? Neighter of my kids took a pacifier so yes there was/is a lot of comfort nursing.

I take the breast away if they have been suckling so much it starts to hurt. You could place a finger under babies chin a gentle push upward if when you take the breast away they are looking to suckle more.

Good luck!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

The more he nurses the more milk you will make.....sounds like you are doing a great job letting him do what he has to.
A baby wrap, carrier or sling will allow you to be mobile again. Latching baby on while 'baby wearing' will be so helpful....you be able to move around the house, go outside, do so much more.

How to videos on breastfeeding in various carriers:

http://www.thebadassbreastfeeder.com/breastfeeding-while-babywearing/


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

My little darling nursed like that for a long time too! And she is big and healthy.







you want em big and healthy! The midwives, nurses, and lactation consultants I've spoken to all say this is a good thing. Your baby knows what to do to grow and be healthy. I'd say keep following his lead!


----------

